# [BC GILDE] - [PvP SERVER] - [HORDE] - [GUTE HP]



## schiroko (22. November 2006)

Heyho, 
ich möchte hier an dieser Stelle Werbung für die mit BC 
gründende Gilde BIRTHDAY machen. 

Ich möchte nicht all zu viel dazu verraten 
(steht alles in den News+Über uns), guckt 
euch die Homepage einfach mal an und überzeugt 
euch selbst ^^ (das gute HP oben, is meiner Meinung nach 
gegeben, im Vergleich zu den meisten BC-Gilden HPs ^^) 

Paar Stichwörter hier schonmal: 

[BC GILDE] - [PvP SERVER] - [HORDE] - [SCHWERPUNKT PvP] [BEWERBUNGEN+KRITIK IM FORUM OHNE REGISTRATION] 

Meine Webseite



Der Schwerpunkt soll aber nicht bedeuten(!!), dass wir kein PvE betreiben, PvE wird es für alle Interessierten zu Genüge geben! 


Dann hoffe ich, dass wir uns bald auf der Homepage wiedersehen ; ) 
Euer Schiroko 



Ps. Die Seite befindet sich noch im Aufbau, geht aber schonmal jetzt online um die Memberzahl zu steigern.


----------



## schiroko (25. November 2006)

*kleines up* ; )


----------



## Kharell (29. Dezember 2006)

Gibt es euch noch?


----------

